# PR Card



## mx83 (May 14, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I am planning to pay my Initial visit on Nov 15, I have an inquiry with regards to Permanent resident card

As you know, the PR card is requested online and it will take 14 days to be delivered, can I request it while I am abroad one week before I landed or do I have to land and then stay 14 days after the application submission

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

there is no such thing as a PR Card !


----------



## mx83 (May 14, 2013)

dear the expact, 

thanks for your reply, please check the link below:

Permanent Resident evidence ImmiCard

could please shed a light on it, do I have to order it once I land or can I order the card online 1 week prior to my journey?

I really appreciate your feedback


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mx83 said:


> dear the expact,
> 
> thanks for your reply, please check the link below:
> 
> ...


this is for protection visa holders and unauthorised maritime arrivals (a.k.a boat people)


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mx83 said:


> dear the expact,
> 
> thanks for your reply, please check the link below:
> 
> ...


You *CAN* *NOT* get one of these cards, they are *ONLY* for people who have been granted a _Permanent Protection Visa_ - that is, people who have been found to be refugees. 
_*
If you were granted a Permanent Protection visa** after 23 March 2013, you can apply for a Permanent Resident Evidence (PRE) ImmiCard online.*_

There are four types of ImmiCards:

The "Evidence of Immigration Status" ImmiCard, for Bridging Visa (including Illegal Maritime Arrivals) and Temporary Protection and (temporary) Humanitarian Visa holders;

the "Residence Determination" ImmiCard, for Bridging visa and Temporary Humanitarian Visa holders, issued to immigration detainees in the community; 

and, the "Australian Migration Status" ImmiCard which is issued to Refugee and Humanitarian Visa holders for use instead of a passport for travel to Australia; and,

the "Permanent Resident Evidence" ImmiCard, ONLY for those granted Permanent Protection Visas.
*
You are not eligible for, and cannot apply for, any of these ImmiCards, and of course, you don't need to anyway, as you have a passport!* 

cheers
kaju


----------



## mx83 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate your reply and explanation


----------



## icy207 (Sep 28, 2015)

I am so surprised to find there is so such thing as PR card in Ausi.
Let's say if u need to do something or buy something and need the proof of Ic, how do you do it?
I am sure no one carry passport everyday.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

icy207 said:


> I am so surprised to find there is so such thing as PR card in Ausi.
> Let's say if u need to do something or buy something and need the proof of Ic, how do you do it?
> I am sure no one carry passport everyday.


A drivers licence or a proof of age card.

Proof of Age card | australia.gov.au


----------



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

icy207 said:


> I am so surprised to find there is so such thing as PR card in Ausi.
> Let's say if u need to do something or buy something and need the proof of Ic, how do you do it?
> I am sure no one carry passport everyday.


You can apply for Medicare. In NSW, If you dont have an Australia driver's license, you may go to RTA office and apply for a photo id card for $25 I guess.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know how it is in your country but in Australia, there is no need to constantly show your ID. The only times I can think where you would need to is if you are renting an apartment/getting some sort of loan or credit card/account, going to a bar that asks for proof of age or if you are pulled aside by police officers or PSOs (for example, not paying your fare on public transport).

You are not required to carry ID with you on your person in Australia as you do in other countries.


----------

